# [SOLVED] [xorg] sekcja monitora

## taopai

Cześć. Czytałem sobie ostatnio man xorg.conf i w sekcji monitora wspomniana jest opcja "SyncOnGreen" i to wszystko - żadnego wyjaśnienia co to robi. Gugle też nie pomaga, wypluwa linki w których ktoś pyta o to samo co ja teraz lub do xorg.conf'ów albo do tego nieszczęsnego mana... Wie ktoś do czego to służy?

Pozdrawiam,

taoLast edited by taopai on Wed Nov 01, 2006 1:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psycepa

jesli uzywasz pc i normalnego monitora to raczej cie ta opcja nie interesuje  :Wink: 

na poparcie moich slow

http://ahh.sourceforge.net/Workstation-Monitor-HOWTO/mon2pc.html

i 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.1.2. Synchronization methods
> 
> There are several synchronization methods. PC's VGA uses the so-called seperate sync method (horizontal and vertical sync are on two lines). 
> ...

 

----------

## taopai

Dzięki, jedna zagwozdka mniej  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## pancurski

czy moglibyście napisać w kilku zdaniach co znaczy ta opcja SyncOnGreen, nie zabardzo znam angielski, żeby zrozumieć o co chodzi

----------

## psycepa

Shortly speaking...zartuje  :Razz: 

no generalnie to chodzi o to ze karty VGA PeCetow uzywaja do synchronizacji dwoch dodatkowych linii, natomiast w przypadku unixowy workstacji i monitorow do nich, sygnal synchronizacji jest wysylany na zielonej lini po zielonym sygnale, czyli imho wyglada to tak ze leci RGB a potem sync na lini G...

----------

## pancurski

yhy, a czy ma to jakieś znaczenie że moja karta to matrox, a monitor mam podłączony do niej przez 5-cio żyłowy kabel typu BNC ?

----------

## psycepa

HTHSIN?

pod linkiem masz schemat wtyczki, jak twoj monitor nie ma takiej to mozesz spokojnie przestac sie tym interesowac

w ogole... czy ty masz monitor ze starej unixowej workstacji ze sie o takie rzeczy pytasz ?

----------

## pancurski

monitor to Eizo, w każdym bądź razie zauważyłem szybsze włączanie X-ów dzięki tej opcji, dzięki za zainteresowanie

niestety, to było tylko złudzenie, pozatym jakoś rozjeżdzał się obraz więc wyłączyłęm tę opcję

----------

## psycepa

no ok ze Eizo, ale normalny monitor do PC, nie?

a ta opcja gra tylko w przypadku monitorow ze starych unixowych workstacji (hmm ktory to ja juz raz to pisze :/ ), ktore maja specjalna wtyczke i ktore trzeba zaopatrzyc w specjalna przejsciowke jesli chcesz je podlaczyc do PC, 

mysle ze ty masz nomalny monitor wiec cale to zamieszanie bez potrzeby  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Do tego eizo mozesztezpogłączyć 4 anawet 3 kable zamiast 5 i tez bedzie działało. POczytaj opis gniazdek z tyłu obudowy to Ci się wszystko wyjaśni.

----------

## psycepa

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Do tego eizo mozesztezpogłączyć 4 anawet 3 kable zamiast 5 i tez bedzie działało. POczytaj opis gniazdek z tyłu obudowy to Ci się wszystko wyjaśni.

 

a to bylo do mnie ? o_O?

----------

## canis_lupus

Nie, do frondziak'a.

----------

## argasek

@taopai: solved? Jak tak to [SOLVED].

----------

## taopai

 *argasek wrote:*   

> @taopai: solved? Jak tak to [SOLVED].

 

nie dawałem [SOLVED] bo myślałem, że tego tematu nie dotyczy. oczywiście już poprawiłem  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

